
The Path to Apache OpenOffice 4.2.0 - cesarb
http://jimjag.com/imo/index.php?/archives/272-The-Path-to-Apache-OpenOffice-4.2.0.html
======
mindcrime
Massive props to everybody involved with AOO who has helped get the project
back on track over the past few months. I just wish I had more time to be
involved myself.

Anyway, looking forward to AOO 4.2.0 and the future to come!

